# How to download furaffinity pics in high resolution?



## Gradiusgadwin (Apr 6, 2019)

Noob question time: How can I download furaffinity pics in their original high resolution and not at their smaller re-size as they're uploaded at furaffinity?


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 6, 2019)

Best way I've found is clicking "full view", think it only works for some sizes tho


----------



## BunBunArt (Apr 7, 2019)

There is a button called Download next to the +Fav button. Although the size of the picture is the size that each artist uploads it with. Not everyone upload their illustration in HQ.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 7, 2019)

I just right click it and go to 'Save As'
The quality stays the same, at least for me it does


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 7, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> There is a button called Download next to the +Fav button. Although the size of the picture is the size that each artist uploads it with. Not everyone upload their illustration in HQ.


It's a lot easier and faster to drag-and-drop the images themselves into a folder on your desktop.


----------



## Xandalite (Apr 11, 2019)

All images are scaled down to 1280x1280 unless the uploader clicks "change submission file" and uploads the image again.


----------

